

Linux Kernel: reclaim the caps-lock LED on laptops without it - zx2c4
https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/8/22/310

======
zx2c4
Enables this:

# echo caps-lock >
/sys/devices/platform/$your_led_device/leds/$the_led_name/trigger

